# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Croc skinks!!

## Frogking

Just wanted to do an update on my Triblonotus gracilis breeding project.  I currently have 6 croc skinks 3 males and 3 females.  I have been able to breed this unique species once before.  They lay about one egg at a time every 4 months or so mothers will take care of young.  I don't have my first breaded pair anymore but I found  a pretty good captive breeder who has helped me get started.  Not much is known about croc skinks but they have been in the trade since 1994.  They need anywhere from 60%to100% humidity a lot of damp swamp like hide outs.  Two can do fine in a 20gal I use 106qt tubs(clear view) that work great for croc skinks.  You can have a water dish deep enough for their whole body to fit in.  I use a 16qt tub as a pond with  a small filter.  They really like to swim and climb.  So I would recommend getting a bigger tub so they can actually swim around.  They don't need special light temp needs to be 72 to 88 with 80 being perfect.  A little uvb is fine as well.  Even though they like to stay damp you still need to have a dry hide to give options. Its recommended to keep in male/female pairs.  Two males will fight to the death and even female housed together will often fight.  They make a dog like sound when scared and like to play dead.  Just some general information about croc skinks.



Dry hide(substrate needs to be 3 to 4 inches deep they burrow) 



I use 3 different types of substrate (moss,coco fiber,cypress mulch)


Young male




setup2




Male

----------


## Ebony

Wow! Thanks for sharing. Great information. Ive never seen these before. The eyes are absolutely amazing. :Smile:

----------


## 5280

Really cool pictures and animals man, these have been on my buddies "to get" list for quite some time now. Good luck with breeding them.  :Big Applause:

----------


## Frogking

Thanks guys these skinks are really cool and fun to watch.  They are somewhat hard to find but you can find them if you look hard enough.

----------


## Frogking

New hide 







Basking spot

----------


## Frogking

Thanks I have heard of people keeping them with other species even tree frogs.

Emilylovesherps-good luck with your project Im hope to do the same.

I just wanted to do a post on some of my other animals that have been taking a back seat for the last two weeks because of the croc skink project.

Bearded Dragon x SandFire-male


Pie trans Veiled Chameleon-male



Odontodactylus havanensis(Mantis Shrimp) sex unknown 


A 8 inch Peacock Mantis Shrimp has the same power as a small 22cal hand gun.  I have a smaller species that preys on small crabs and snails.


Red eye tree frog


croc skink this mourning


Leo's females for sun glow project
Tremper Sun Glow Het Raptor,Super Hypo Tan Het Raptor,Super Hypo Tan

----------


## Joey

All beautiful animals. I've never seen the croc skinks before i love them! I thought their eyes were actually some cool 'eye' markings on the tops of their heads to start with - very striking. Good luck with the breeding.

----------


## Frogking

thanks you can see their eyes from a mile away lol

----------


## DogRetepCow

Wow, I always really liked skinks and these skinks are really cool looking! Amazing looking animal. And that picture of the chameleon is priceless.

----------


## Amy

Very cool pics!!  Thanks for sharing!!

----------


## DogRetepCow

What kind of geckos are those?

----------


## Frogking

If your talking about the last picture they are leopard geckos

from left to right

Tremper Sun Glow Het Raptor--,Super Hypo Tan Het Raptor--,Super Hypo Tan

----------


## Firebelly love

They're all cuties!  :Smile:

----------


## Frogking

thanks

----------


## Jimbok3

Those mantis shrimp have been known to break aquarium glass! how thick are it's tank walls?

----------


## Lynn

Could you maybe post more pics, somewhere on the forum, of your Veiled Chameleon?
Just amazing ! Wow  
Really enjoyed your photos.

----------

